# Rotala wallichi



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been having problems with my Rotala wallichi. Algae is growing on the older leaves. Any suggestions how to prevent this from happening? I am not really having a problem with algae elsewhere. Thanks-


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nothing else anywhere? It looks to be stunted as well. My guess is its lacking something. All other plants are growing well?


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Are u dosing ei? Those plants like alot of co2. Any time u get algae 95% is Co2.


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

All the other plants are growing like gang busters. CO2 indicator is a nice green. Dosing a modified PPS. I did some looking around and saw that wallichi does not like Mg all that much. I am transitioning to a softer water tank and cutting my Mg dosing. That might help. Also pulling lost of plants out to help with the circulation. Very weird. I do get some glass algae that needs to be cleaned off about once a week. Also getting close to needing to replace the light bulbs. Roughly at 11 months on my T5HO. That might also help. Stay tuned...


----------

